# 25th. Wedding Anniversary Gift



## Ann-Marie (Apr 5, 2013)

We are invited to our neighbors 25th. wedding anniversary party.  They are renewing their vows and then having a reception /  party at the local country club.    What can I give as a gift besides silver?   Thanks


----------



## wackymother (Apr 5, 2013)

We had our 25th recently and I would really have liked movie tickets. Or dinner out with friends. Or just time with my friends. At 25 years, most people are deaccessioning rather than acquiring new stuff, aren't they? How about a nice box of chocolates? Or wonderful fruit, something like that?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 5, 2013)

Am I strange in thinking that an anniversary is between the two people who are celebrating it?  I've never given anyone an anniversary gift, not even a card and don't expect anyone to give me anything for mine.

Is it possible that all your friends are expecting is your presence to help them celebrate?


----------



## Kel (Apr 5, 2013)

A card would be nice.  A card with a nice bottle of wine would be nice too.  We've been married a long time and I would be happy with everyone just sharing the moment.  JMO.

Cheers!


----------



## LisaH (Apr 5, 2013)

A card with a bottle of wine would be a very nice gesture if you feel like.


----------



## jackio (Apr 5, 2013)

Years ago, when my parents had a party for their 25th, they were given a "money tree" with 25 crisp one dollar bills fan-folded into leaves and mounted on stems to form a bouquet with ribbons.  They loved it.  After a few months they removed the bills and went to lunch but fondly remembered the gift.


----------



## BevL (Apr 5, 2013)

In this day and age, I"m a little surprised there wasn't a "no gifts" notation on the card.  Different for a wedding or a new baby or something but most people have all the "stuff" they need after 25 years and frankly need to get rid of some of it.


----------



## CarolF (Apr 5, 2013)

If the bottle of wine is appropriate, wrap it in silver coloured paper/ribbons, tie a silver helium balloon to it.

It's ok to give something that is silver in colour (stainless steel, chrome, silver coloured fabric).  

If they are gardeners, hand deliver a nicely wrapped plant to their home (use the silver theme) like Clematis Silver Moon or the Rose Silver Anniversary or Silver Wishes etc.  A plant with silver foliage.

A CD of the music from 1988 (wrapped in silver of course).


----------



## DanaTom (Apr 5, 2013)

A card to recognize the milestone is all that you should give...nothing more.   Unless you are very good friends, that is the most that would be expected. 

We've had celebrations many times and invite some of the surrounding neighbors....   we never ask for or expect anything in return for the invite.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help.  I have gotten some really good ideas.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 6, 2013)

A gift card for a restaurant is my choice and it doesn't have to cover a whole meal for 2 either.


----------



## normab (Apr 6, 2013)

Another vote for sending a card with a nice bottle of wine.

[As another suggestion] I recommend giving a gift certificate for a nice restaurant since that can be a nice experience for the couple.


----------



## billymach4 (Apr 6, 2013)

I think your situation is valid and the advice given here is genuine. What really bothers me about this situation is your privacy and identity, and your neighbors privacy and identity. 

This forum is open to the public, and anyone with access to the internet can stumble across your thread. I would just like to advise you to use some more discretion in the future. You can be easily identified by your username and photo. I would not want you to offend your friendly neighbors, or have your friends read the contents of this thread.

Just giving you some friendly advice. Every day we read about how someone mentioned something in a blog or tweet, and then they have to come up with an apology.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I was going to say a gift card to a restaurant and I see others say the same.  If you enjoy their company, you may invite them to dinner at your house or a restaurant to celebrate the occasion.  Or the many suggestions for a bottle of wine is also a good idea.

Sue


----------



## pjrose (Apr 6, 2013)

BillyMach4's advice is very good.  Maybe you could edit a bit to take out some details?  

As far as a present goes, it's not necessary, but IF you get something consider this list.   


a book, something like a Chicken Soup (for the couple's soul, for married life, for the romantic soul.....) or a sweet or funny book tailored for those married a long time (Romantic Coupon Book, Everything Men Know About Women: 25th Anniversary Edition; A Perfectly Funny Marriage; It's Your 25th Anniversary When.....) all these popped up on a quick Amazon search
or a sheet of custom USPS stamps with their house or pictures on them.  
A big pretty but not expensive glass canister or bowl full or Hershey kisses?
flowers - I really like ProFlowers.com, I've gotten excellent flowers, prices, and customer service from them - 
 bottle of wine
25 somethings.....not sure what, but something like candy bars or beers or ???.....depends on their interests and sense of humor

 Did you try googling for ideas?  Let's see....amazon.com has a lot of silver anniversary guest books, silver bookmarks, silver desk pen, .....ooh, I have an idea....if you know the day they were married, a newspaper from that day?  Or Life or Time magazine?  (Google is your friend for finding these.) 

 I don't like the restaurant gift card idea, because I feel they are too much like money, especially since they have a monetary amount right on them. 

Whatever it is, definitely go for the silver wrapping and bows.


----------



## DanaTom (Apr 7, 2013)

pjrose said:


> BillyMach4's advice is very good.  Maybe you could edit a bit to take out some details?
> 
> As far as a present goes, it's not necessary, but IF you get something consider this list.
> 
> ...





I like your idea of the stamps with picture of them or their house...  I didn't even know they did that (hopefully they are "forever" stamps).   I may use that one in the future.    I learn something new every day on TUG.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 7, 2013)

DanaTom said:


> I like your idea of the stamps with picture of them or their house...  I didn't even know they did that (hopefully they are "forever" stamps).   I may use that one in the future.    I learn something new every day on TUG.



Someone had those made and framed for my FIL's 90th birthday, with an old photo of him as a small child 

https://www.usps.com/send/create-mail-and-postage.htm


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 7, 2013)

Get the message!  Thanks for your advise, help.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2013)

We just celebrated our 40th anniversary two weeks ago.  

The most thoughtful gift for us was a movie gift card from my mother-in-law.  We go often to our local AMC, which is only $5 for all movies before 5 PM on weekdays.  A $40 gift card goes a long way.  We will think of her each time we use the card.  She knows how we love movies and popcorn.  We have already been once and will probably go again this week.


----------



## billymach4 (Apr 7, 2013)

I removed the OP's original quote from my prior post.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have removed several posts and edited others as they responded to parts of Ann-Marie's original post which Ann-Marie has removed.


----------

